# VIDEO STORY: K-9 gets girls' love and protection



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/25457658#25457658
June 30: In the small town of Whitehouse, Texas, six young girls became deeply concerned about the local police dog and raised over $1000 to buy it a bulletproof vest. (NBC News Channel)

Black and Tan GSD and Mal shown


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

What a fabulous story. Thanks for posting that


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSD10What a fabulous story. Thanks for posting that


I agree!!


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

We had a Girl Scout group that wanted to do something for our K9 unit. We have a pretty healthy budget (thank you druggies) and dogs were a lot more expensive than they thought, so they a bullet resistant vest for one of our dogs. It was a nice gesture. It's been several years ago, but they also did a nice TV and local newspaper article on the donation.

DFrost


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: VIDEO STORY: K-9 gets girls' love and protecti*

It's been done by some girls up here too and yes, indeed a fine thing to do!


----------

